
Private Internet Access Launches $50,000 Match for Software Freedom Conservancy - BuuQu9hu
https://sfconservancy.org/news/2016/nov/29/private-internet-access-2016-fundraising-match/
======
johnyBoyUK
PIA should tell users why their VPN product disables Firewalls sneakily when
their VPN is engaged, bypassing FULL Administrative locks....

Kind of interesting...

~~~
bsg75
Details or links? That would be a concern.

